# Puppy cries when letting out for a wee. But only me!



## Woovic (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi
My 11week old cockapoo has settled in well. For the first couple of weeks my partner has been getting up to let my puppy out of his crate and had the toilet in the night. We’ve now started to share the load a little as I am not at work. When my partner does it, the puppy doesn’t make a sound and goes straight back to sleep. If I do it, he cries for around 45 minutes before settling back to sleep. Why? We both do the same thing, let him out for wee, no fuss and then straight back in.
Thanks


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I can’t be sure why, but one suggestion might be that he thinks you’re more likely to be trained to give into his crying. I have to confess that’s the case with me and our dog- I’ve had to work really hard to be resistant to his puppy dog eyes and cries. 😉 he can sense a soft spot.


----------

